# Hilton Head Island - Shelter Cove redevelopment



## SueDonJ (Feb 14, 2013)

Plans have been approved and construction will begin in earnest.  I'm glad to hear it, the current site looks like a deserted wasteland.

Island Packet article


----------



## sb2313 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for listing this, great to see the project moving forward!


----------



## cpnuser (Feb 18, 2013)

*Kroger*

We are here at HH this week.  So glad to see  redevelopment has started on the Mall.   For the last several years, it has been a real disappointment to see the Mall in such a sad shape on each visit.  When it is complete, I think it will really be an uplift for Hilton Head Island.  I live in Florida, but have GA roots, so I'm real excited about the new Kroger being built.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 18, 2013)

Has any major retail store announced their decision to locate in the new mall ?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 22, 2013)

This might be a good website to keep an eye on things.

Shelter Cover Town Centre


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2013)

Good bye to Peggy Wiggely grocery store !


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 2, 2013)

Rumor has it that Piggly Wiggly is not renewing their lease.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Ann-Marie said:


> Rumor has it that Piggly Wiggly is not renewing their lease.



We don't have those up here and my daughter-in-law-to-be thought it was just the silliest name for a store when she first heard it.  It's become sort of a running joke thing and for Christmas she gave me a Piggly Wiggly gift card - I hope it doesn't close before I get a chance to use it in May!


----------



## cpnuser (Mar 2, 2013)

*Piggly Wiggly*

Thought you might enjoy what I heard a local resident call PW- the PIG.

You could go to the Piggly Wiggly in the Coligny Plaza area.  There is a  nice & much newer Piggly Wiggly on 50 Burnt Church Road in Bluffton.  If you are a couponer, PW doubles coupons up to 99 cents.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> We don't have those up here and my daughter-in-law-to-be thought it was just the silliest name for a store when she first heard it.  It's become sort of a running joke thing and for Christmas she gave me a Piggly Wiggly gift card - I hope it doesn't close before I get a chance to use it in May!


I think you will be OK.  but use it quickly!


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 3, 2013)

I grew up in southern Minnesota in the 50's/60's and we had two Piggly Wiggly's in our town - I have to assume there is a connection between the chain's owners then and the chain today - though Southern Minnesota and South Carolina don't seem to fit in any way.  That said, Piggle Wiggly had left that town by the end of the 60's.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 3, 2013)

Aw, man, you've got to love The Pig! We don't have any of them in our part of NC, although they exist in the western and eastern parts of the state.


It's always sad to see a dead mall. I actually follow this stuff on DeadMalls.com; I'm a redevelopment nerd. *pushes glasses she doesn't wear up on her nose*  I remember spending some Marriott bucks at the Crabtree and Evelyn that used to be at the mall, and hitting some of the sales at Talbots there, too. But even back in the early aughts, it was still already pretty empty. This hasn't come too soon.

It sounds like the new plans will really open the site to better take advantage of its location along Broad Creek. I wonder if they'll be entertainment or other stuff there in the future. 

And the first Kroger on HHI should be interesting! Here, they swapped stores with another chain, and disappeared about a decade ago. I wonder if Trader Joe's will ever come to town.....that would be pretty cool.


----------



## cpnuser (Jul 9, 2013)

*Kroger/Harris Teeter purchase*

I wonder how today's news of Kroger buying Harris Teeter will affect the new Kroger & the 2 Harris Teeters on the island.  I wonder if the Main St.  Harris Teeter will close & if the newer Harris Teeter by Sea Pines will change its name.  I really liked Harris Teeter's double coupon (up to 99 cents) policy.

Here's a design of the renovated Hilton Head mall http://sheltercovetownecentre.com/asp/index.asp.  Looks like Kroger is going to be quite large.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the Fresh Market best!


----------



## Janette (Jul 11, 2013)

I understand that Harris Teeter will be owned by Kroger but stay the same. I hope so. Whole Foods opens in Savannah in September. Unfortunately for you fliers, it is not close to airport.


----------



## terryfic (Jul 19, 2013)

Carol C said:


> I like the Fresh Market best!



Ditto for Fresh Market.  Harris Teeter competes nicely against Publics, I see Kroger struggling for the HT, Publics, FM customer.


----------

